# 04 Dakota - going from 265 to 245 tires. Any issues?



## 4Driver4 (Jan 18, 2010)

So I just picked up my "new" 2004 Dakota 4.7 five speed. It has the optional 265/70/16 tires, which are well worn... to put it mildly. I want to go a bit narrower for plowing and for fuel economy. 265 looks cool, but beyond that I see little value. I've seen recommendations to go 245, and I'm thinking of going 245/75/16 to keep the sidewall height as close as possible to what is on there now. Good so far, right?

I called the local tire shop, and they all but refused to install anything but the factory size. Instead of a price quote, I got a lecture on the dangers of going to a smaller tire. This morphed to a lecture on plowing with a vehicle that was not equipped with the factory plow package. 

Regardless, anyone experience any issues dropping to a 245? Too narrow for the rim? What is the stock wheel width?

TIA

Tom


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Stock wheel should be 16x8, 245 would be close on that rim but shouldn't be a big issue.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I run the 265 in summer and 245 in winter for plowing. You won't have a problem. I haven't had any issues. All the best!!


----------



## 4Driver4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

My old Audi had 16 x 8 wheels and it came from the factory with 225/50/16's, so I concur that a 245 should be fine.

Snowfighter, what series are you running? 70 or 75?


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

70 in summer and 75 in winter.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You won't have a problem, I went from 305/70/16's to 245/70/16's


----------



## 4Driver4 (Jan 18, 2010)

plowguy43;1025921 said:


> You won't have a problem, I went from 305/70/16's to 245/70/16's


Wow! 305 is a *lot* of tire.

How do you know how fast you are going? - LOL Holy speedometer fluxuation, Batman. My recollections on Maine are that the troopers enforce the limit pretty tightly up there.

I guess I'm too anal to put up with the speedo being off more than a few MPH.

Tom


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm I just went as fast as everyone else. I eventually put a superchips on it which allowed a tire calibration change.


----------

